# Quality Hammer drill?



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Did you try Milwaukee Tools? I believe they are still made in the USA.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Jackofall1 said:


> Did you try Milwaukee Tools? I believe they are still made in the USA.


I'm not so sure about that one!!:no: I don't think Milwaukee has made ANYTHING in the US for the last couple years, and even before that it was VERY little. I think they closed down there Wisconson plants in 2005 and were only making some blades in Missisippi for a couple years after that.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Go with Bosh you wont be sorry.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

As far as I know, Makita still makes more power tools domestically then any of the other main players, but I'm not sure about their hammer drills. My guess is their Heavy Duty 3/4" model might be made here or possible Japan, it seems thats the case with most off their high end stuff


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I am considering a Rotary Hammer Drill (Concrete Drill) also.. I am aware of the advantages over a hammerdrill but I am wondering if you can purchase Metal or wood cutting bits. If not, why is there a setting on most concrete drills for rotation only? 
I am remodeling my basement and will be drilling a lot of concrete.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Giles said:


> I am considering a Rotary Hammer Drill...... I am wondering if you can purchase Metal or wood cutting bits?.......


 Metal or wood bits are not made to be used in a SDS chuck. A few Rotary Hammers come with both; quick change SDS and conventional chucks. These are hard to find. Most trades just use dedicated drills for for wood/metal as opposed to a rotary hammer for concrete.

I bought a Metabo Porsche Design Rotary Hammer in 2009 for $225 at a closeout sale when the radical design failed to get acceptance in the trades. It came with both chucks and was originally designed to sell in the $600 range. Due to extremal poor sales they are out of production but can still be found on EBay for around $300

More info from the UK:
http://deniswilsonofglenavy.co.uk/metabo-porsche-design-sds-drill-p-14868.html
.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Giles said:


> I am considering a Rotary Hammer Drill (Concrete Drill) also.. I am aware of the advantages over a hammerdrill but I am wondering if you can purchase Metal or wood cutting bits. If not, why is there a setting on most concrete drills for rotation only?
> I am remodeling my basement and will be drilling a lot of concrete.


Most_ Hammer Drills_ have a 3 jaw chuck that will accept metal and wood bits, and have a rotation only setting, in addition to the hammer and rotation setting
Most _Rotary Hammers_ have a spline, sds, or sds max chuck that will not accept (standard) wood or metal bits, but these also usulally have a rotation only setting, in addition to the hammer and rotation setting ( and also a hammer only setting)


----------

